# Good color for WWII 55gal fuel drums?



## theirishavenger

Hey guys,

Well, decided to go back and re-visit my Afrika Korps dio from a few years ago, as it's been neglected and damaged a bit. I found a Tamiya kit of 55gal drums and jerry cans in both German and American designs. Obviously I'm using the German ones, but there's no painting guidelines!
What color would you paint these? I looked around the 'net for sources, but came up dry.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## razorboy

*Fuel Drum Color*

Chris,
I've seen color pics of German fuel drums showing them in Black, Field Grey, DunkelGelb, DunkelGrau, seen some black and white pics of them with a splash of winter white-wash applied as well. I do believe that the standard color for "New" Drums would have been (it still is) gloss-black if paint was applied at the drum manufacturer. On older used drums, they could have been any color available or more than likely just rusty- steel colored (they did roll them on their sides a lot). 

U.S. Drums were _probably_ painted O.D. from the manufacturer as virtually everything destined for the armed forces during WW2 was painted in ARMY O.D..

The few drums I have painted (German) were done in a base coat of steel with a heavy rust/dk.brown/black wash with Armor Dk.Yellow stippled onto the areas that would naturally have been unaffected by handling/rolling of the drums. 
Hope this helps,
razorboy


----------



## theirishavenger

Excellent! I was supposing a nice dark gray color would be good enough, and then throw some rust and weathering on it. I think I'll do the jerry cans in Olivgrun and make 'em dingy too. Thanks for that info!

Chris


----------

